# one night stay in a cat carrier?



## awbat3 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi all. So, this is probably a horrendous idea, hence why i'm seeking some advice. I am moving out of my apartment on august 13. I move into my sorority house that day, saturday. The problem is, Pirate is going to be making the permanent move into my boyfriend's house for the semester on that sunday, august 14. He comes back from vacation that sunday. The problem is, I'm not sure where to put Pirate for the night, the 13-14. I'm thinking a possible option is to house him in my room at the sorority house for the night, but only issue is that he would have to stay in the cat carrier i have for his car rides. I don't think I can bring in my huge c&c cage....would this be too horrible and cruel to do to him? I hate to think he wouldn't have a wheel. I can try to ask another friend who will be on campus, but you all know what it is like to be away from your baby, and the stress over something that could go wrong. So, please let me hear your input to how horrible? an idea this is. Thanks


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I think you're right: horrendous idea. :lol: Kudos for trying to solve this somehow, tho'.  

Could you have him stay in your bathroom after you've hedgie-proofed it? Other members have stayed in hotels and kept their hedgie in the bathtub, complete with wheel, food, etc. No t great but for one night? 

Or...can you take something along to make the area bigger so he can still wheel? When we travel, we build a pen onto the carrier, using C&C grid pieces. Then it's a small area but big enough for wheel, litter, food, etc

I am just thinking a night without a wheel and no way to move around...yikes. :shock:


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Honestly, it'd be fine. I recently travelled a 3 day drive with my hedgehogs, and they were perfectly fine with no wheel for a few days. The bathtub idea is good, but only if no one else uses the bathroom. You have to make sure the bathroom door is closed just in case the hedgehog climbs the side. There might not even be a private/semi private bathroom or bathtub. Mine had to stay in their travel cages the whole time, but they did come out for an hour each on my bed.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Maybe a small dog size hard sided crate? You can pick them up in classified (craigs list / kijiji) pretty cheap. I have one here I was eyeing up and am quite sure I could drill thru the rear of it to put a wheel in.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Hissy-Fit-Hazel said:


> Maybe a small dog size hard sided crate? You can pick them up in classified (craigs list / kijiji) pretty cheap. I have one here I was eyeing up and am quite sure I could drill thru the rear of it to put a wheel in.


THAT's a great idea!! I saw one in a flyer the other day and thought it'd make a great 'pen' for traveling. This one was for a large dog, but for just over-night, you could get away with a mid-size crate. Some fold down or compact somehow, too, I think??


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I got one of those soft sided pop up dog crates for Daisy trips.  It folds flat when not in use and she loves it!! 

I snagged it for 20$ off of Kijiji, but you can get them on ebay if you are in the states shipped for less than that!!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

zorropirate said:


> I got one of those soft sided pop up dog crates for Daisy trips.  It folds flat when not in use and she loves it!!
> 
> I snagged it for 20$ off of Kijiji, but you can get them on ebay if you are in the states shipped for less than that!!


That's the one!!! And it's base is solid and it doesn't take up a lot of space but would hold the wheel and everything else you need.

IMHO a MUCH better option than going for even one night without a wheel. Sumo would have a hairy hedgie hissy-fit without a wheel for one night. And he doesn't even enjoy it that much. :lol:


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

It's similar to this. Very much like a tent! I've used it when I've taken Daisy to friend's houses for an afternoon, and actually for my oldest kitty too when she needed to be confined for the night after her stroke.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

When we picked up Cholla, we were staying at a friend's house. He spent 1 or 2 nights in their bathtub. I put his little travel carrier in there, food & water, a blanket & the little pink Hannah Montana hedgie bag we got for free from the breeder (he was mortified! :lol: )
It wasn't ideal, but it worked.


----------



## awbat3 (Jun 2, 2011)

thank you all so much for so much advice! I'll let you know what happens and how it goes


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

awbat3 said:


> thank you all so much for so much advice! I'll let you know what happens and how it goes


Just let us know if *I* was right. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

